# Another crackle



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Same finish but for an oil.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Beautiful picture and the frame is perfect.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh god it looks so real!
Look that water reflection! Even my camera can't do it so great!


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Ummm... Fanki, THASS THE IDEA! Cameras only capture, not make. But I gladly accept your slap on th' back. Or was that butt?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------

